# Large step between garage floor and driveway.



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm not sure you're going to be able to "level out" the gap between the poured concrete floor and the driveway.

You could probably bring in some cold patch and create a small ramp to cover the elevation change.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Temporary fix would be to shovel in some gravel to fill in a ramp.

I'd consider making a concrete or stone transition ramp up from the walkway on the left to the level of the concrete on the garage, then redo the asphalt to make a level area right in front of the garage with a smooth transition to the rest of the driveway. Anything else will look like heck or be a tripping hazard. I'd say that would minimize the concrete/stone work, and would give you an all-asphalt driveway that looks good.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Its a little late now, but would it not have made more sense to run the asphalt even with the garage concrete and a leave a small step down to the pavers?

Long term that is the way I would want it, but it will take cutting out a few feet of the asphalt and redoing. Short term fixes, cold patch, gravel, concrete will truly be short term.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Yodaman said:


> Its a little late now, but would it not have made more sense to run the asphalt even with the garage concrete and a leave a small step down to the pavers?
> 
> Long term that is the way I would want it, but it will take cutting out a few feet of the asphalt and redoing. Short term fixes, cold patch, gravel, concrete will truly be short term.


 I agree with this but I wouldn't leave the step to the pavers. I would raise the pavers and slope them down from the raised asphalt surface.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

He could just put big knobby tires on his car.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

For a temp patch, you could contact a local paving company. They often have a little extra mat'l at the end of a job. Ask if they would put in a small ramp for you when its convenient for them. The cost should be minimal.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Short term, put a PT 2x4 in front of the concrete. That will stop your teeth from ratteling when you drive into the garage. Medium term, build the ramp like Yodaman suggested. Long term , saw cut back two feet and builder a ramp that will last long term. Looks like a down spout is on the left side of the garage. If you need to run it underground to the front of the home, that would be the time to do it.


----------



## nilanjan (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the great suggestions and help. I'm aware the pavers would need to be raised or a transitions would be required.

The other parts of the driveway are somewhat 'cratered'. It's been filled in with seal coat a couple of months ago. We've been here for about 4 years but the driveway is 20 years old.
If I call a contractor then they can redo the whole thing and level the driveway to the concrete slab and I would have to do the pavers. Redoing would be the most expensive and best solution. It's a 6 car drive way and don't know how much they would charge in central NJ. If I do call someone in they would this step happen again?

Anyways I'll look into what it takes to cutting a block of asphalt and sloping it myself. I've been pretty hand before and I do have tools but I'm not sure what is involved in cutting asphalt.

Thanks!


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

It looks like it was intentional.. Given how it slopes gradually and hits the pavers perfectly.. I can't figure why it was done that way but it seems like it was.. assuming the base is stable and if not the new company can make it stable this shouldn't happen again...


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

nilanjan said:


> I'm not sure what is involved in cutting asphalt.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.diamondkingtools.com/media/catalog/category/ComboBlade_2.png

Need a saw like this or something similar, but with a diamond blade for asphalt. Obviously not something you want to buy for a one time use. I would check into your local rental centers and explain to them what you need to do.

Good Luck


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe..










This way you can still have drainage.
You could trim it to fit your slope.
Anchor it to the drive so it doesn't move.


----------



## nilanjan (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi, If I understood correctly... you mean put this over the driveway before the step (concrete slab) and to the right of the paver blocks. But when I trim this metal piece won't it make shape edges?





ron45 said:


> Maybe..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nilanjan (Mar 4, 2013)

Would a circular saw with diamond blade do?




Yodaman said:


> http://www.diamondkingtools.com/media/catalog/category/ComboBlade_2.png
> 
> Need a saw like this or something similar, but with a diamond blade for asphalt. Obviously not something you want to buy for a one time use. I would check into your local rental centers and explain to them what you need to do.
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

might ruin the saws bearings and likely not cut deep enough, better choice would be a 7" right angle grinder. Still the depth might be a issue. And either of these 2 would need to run dry. If you have ever run a med sized chain saw, the saw recommended above is really the best choice. It has a water hook up to keep the blade cool and dust down


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm in north NJ. More than 2 decades ago, reputable company asked for about $2.50 per square feet. Even with labor, inflation, cheaper companies, that may give you a rough idea - oil price is down. That price was for highway grade with a mixture of asphalt and cement with a finish where stones are not seen. At least, that was what I was told.
Just call a few. Do not commit to anything, even if your money is burning a hole in your pocket.:smile:
To maintain a comfortable slope for the paved walkway, you will have to come some distance from the garage slab for a gentle slope. Even for paving just that part, I think you should call a company. DIY bags are very expensive. For 20 yr old asphalt, don't be surprised if cut edge is less than perfect. The asphalt is dry and the stones in it will be loose.


----------

